# CycleChat paying its way - A BIG THANK YOU from Admin



## Shaun (11 Aug 2011)

It's been five and a half years since CycleChat was first thrown together as a project for me to mess about with in between web design jobs.

It's come a looooooooong way since then and last month, for the very first time, it generated enough revenue to cover costs; and looks set to continue along those lines into the future.

I just want to say *a really big thank you to all of you* for coming here day after day, posting and chatting, and making the whole thing happen. 

Thanks for all your hard work - it really is appreciated.


Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bman (11 Aug 2011)

yey!


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2011)

Bravo Shaun! And an even bigger THANK YOU in your direction.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Aug 2011)

S'alright- don't mention it.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Aug 2011)




----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2011)




----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2011)

Congratulations Shaun - luckily you got rid of the rioting tendency in P&L 'before it all kicked off'. Well done and thanks! 


Edit: smiley uncultured


----------



## Biscuit (11 Aug 2011)

Get in there Shaun!


----------



## rualexander (11 Aug 2011)

How does it generate income? I don't see any ads thankfully.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Aug 2011)

darn fine job. keep it up.


----------



## sdr gb (11 Aug 2011)

That's great news and *THANK YOU* for putting the effort in to keep things running.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2011)




----------



## betty swollocks (11 Aug 2011)




----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2011)

rualexander said:


> How does it generate income? I don't see any ads thankfully.


Non-members who visit CycleChat _do_ see ads. Log out and come back to CycleChat and you'll see them too.

Also - Shaun has a clever system in place which monitors external links posted by members and if they point to certain sites (Wiggle, Chain Reaction Cycles etc.), it substitutes affiliate links which earn CycleChat commissions. This was announced some time ago and you can opt out of it, but most of us haven't.


----------



## calibanzwei (11 Aug 2011)

No, thank you 



ColinJ said:


> Also - Shaun has a clever system in place which monitors external links posted by members and if they point to certain sites (Wiggle, Chain Reaction Cycles etc.), it substitutes affiliate links which earn CycleChat commissions. This was announced some time ago and you can opt out of it, but most of us haven't.



Now that's clever - no problem with it myself.


----------



## Davidc (11 Aug 2011)

theclaud said:


> Bravo Shaun! And an even bigger THANK YOU in your direction.



As they say in Westminster - hear hear.


----------



## Shaun (11 Aug 2011)

rualexander said:


> How does it generate income? I don't see any ads thankfully.



Banner ads are displayed to guests; advertisers pay to post in the ads forums (_only a couple at the moment - Hello Colin and Roadkill_); and external links are checked for qualifying merchants and if someone buys something we get a small commission (_and it doesn't cost the buyer extra_).

So people are "doing their bit" but in a non-intrusive way and at no extra cost to themselves.  

[Edit: Damn ... Colin beat me to it.  ]


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2011)

"This time next year, we'll be meellionaires"


----------



## colly (11 Aug 2011)

So when do we get our Divi ??


----------



## TVC (11 Aug 2011)

Good news Shaun. How much did they say Facebook is worth?


----------



## Brahan (11 Aug 2011)

Good for you for sticking with it. I can guess there must have been a few times when you've really wondered why you're doing it. Thank you for doing so.


----------



## hondated (11 Aug 2011)

No oh contrae thank you.This a CTC are two must visit sites.Ok I sometimes get flack from what I post or sell but its great to be able to chat and get advice from other keen cyclists. Heres to the next 5 years.


----------



## mangaman (11 Aug 2011)

Thanks Shaun.

You've provided an amazing service for nothing (for the user) and you can't say that every day.

Good on you.

I hope Hull's OK (no looting) - I spent many happy years in West Hull in the Princes' Ave area and keep planning to go back. I'll let you know if I do and buy you an unlimited number of beers in the Old White Hart.


----------



## ttcycle (11 Aug 2011)

Good stuff Shaun!!

This is excellent.

Thank you for CC in the first place!


----------



## StuAff (11 Aug 2011)

Thanks Shaun!


----------



## Shaun (11 Aug 2011)

Give over - I'm just the oily rag man - YOU LOT make CC what it is.

Seriously, thanks you all for your continued support and commitment ... it makes CC what it is - a fantastic community and a great place to hang around.

You all make me laugh and cry on a regular basis and it's cracking to see so many new people turning up and getting stuck in, and so many long-timers continuing to visit daily and share their wisdom and wit.

Where else would you get virtual strangers welcoming you into their homes without batting an eyelid; letting you ride thousands of pounds worth of pride and joy without any threats of "if you scratch it I'll kill you"; writing excellent books about long rides and plastic ties; nursing you round rides when your fitness isn't what it should be; etc. etc.

It really is, at its heart, a friendly place with some cracking people and I thank you all for making it happen.

Onwards and upwards.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mickle (11 Aug 2011)

Thanks Shaun.


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Aug 2011)

Thank you Shaun and I hope CC continues to grow giving us an interest, knowledge and fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panter (12 Aug 2011)

Good stuff, thanks Shaun


----------



## martint235 (12 Aug 2011)

Wot they all said!!! Cheers Shaun for all the hard work you put in and not just providing the site but also the support that goes with it.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Aug 2011)

Admin said:


> It's been five and a half years since CycleChat was first thrown together as a project for me to mess about with in between web design jobs.
> 
> It's come a looooooooong way since then and last month, for the very first time, it generated enough revenue to cover costs; and looks set to continue along those lines into the future.
> 
> ...


Shaun it is a pleasure I assure you. I am so glad your baby is paying its way at least


----------



## Scoosh (12 Aug 2011)

What wonderful news




!



Shaun, *THANK YOU* so much for having the idea, creating the site, mentoring and monitoring it, getting the right feel and vibe in it and making it a friedly[sup]TM[/sup] place to be !






We enjoy coming here because it is what you have 'persuaded' it to become.


Now to move on to CC putting something back into your pocket



rather than taking it out



.


----------



## Cheddar George (12 Aug 2011)

An excellent milestone to pass.

Well done.


----------



## Shaun (12 Aug 2011)

scoosh said:


> ... and making it a friedly[sup]TM[/sup] place to be



He he ... those jerseys are collectors items now ...


----------



## clivedb (13 Aug 2011)

Admin said:


> It's come a looooooooong way since then and last month, for the very first time, it generated enough revenue to cover costs; and looks set to continue along those lines into the future.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Thanks, Shaun - you've created a wonderful resource for us all.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (13 Aug 2011)

Thank you Shaun. This site is superb and a great achievement.


----------



## ChrisRicho (13 Aug 2011)

Even as a newbie to the site i would like to say thanks for a site packed with so much info!


----------



## colly (14 Aug 2011)

As a matter of interest................do you ever find time to actually get out and ride?? 

I have all on just doing everyday stuff as it is, with the occasional look in here, never mind finding time to run and organise a website as well.

Your efforts are well appreciated !


----------



## Bluebell72 (14 Aug 2011)

Thanks Shaun.
I'm a relative newcomer to the site and to cycling, but in the last few months I have been able to ask questions from people who have plenty of answers, good advice, all the gear AND the idea! - and so I've learnt a lot.

Thankyou for your committment and hard work


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2011)

Great news. Very difficult for a site to do that. PS folks, don't forget the mods, love or despise them , they keep the site on track for everyone for now't. 

Thanks Shaun !!!!


----------



## gb155 (14 Aug 2011)

Great news Shaun, well done that man and as Foz says, Thanks to the to the mods too


----------



## Ravenbait (15 Aug 2011)

Congratulations, Shaun, couldn't be more well-deserved.

Sam


----------



## Shadow (15 Aug 2011)

CHAPEAU!!!

and thanks, Shaun.


----------



## Mark_Robson (15 Aug 2011)

Long live CC and well done Shaun.


----------



## Mice (15 Aug 2011)

A year since I joined Cycle Chat and little did I know how much fun it was going to bring me. From my first Sunday London Ride on 13th August 2010 to doing a 50 mile ride round Kent the day after a 70 mile Friday Night Ride to the Coast on Sunday 14th August 2011, just three weeks after 105 miles cycling from Dieppe to Paris in July 2011. Thank you Admin. I am having a ball! 


M


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Aug 2011)

Well done Shaun! 
Just keep putting up with us all!


----------



## slowmotion (18 Aug 2011)

Thanks Shaun. What a great job you have done. Top man.


----------



## longers (18 Aug 2011)

I think it'd be great if the site made enough money eventually for the boss to be able to buy himself a bike with the proceeds.


----------



## Shaun (18 Aug 2011)

longers said:


> I think it'd be great if the site made enough money eventually for the boss to be able to buy himself a bike with the proceeds.



Now _that _is a fine idea ... I need a bigger shed first though ...


----------



## Shadow (18 Aug 2011)

Admin said:


> Now _that _is a fine idea ... I need a bigger shed first though ...



why would you want to ride in the shed?!!!


----------



## Adasta (18 Aug 2011)

You should see if you could get a grant from your local council. I reckon this place keeps people off the streets and discourages rioting.


----------



## Shaun (18 Aug 2011)

Adasta said:


> You should see if you could get a grant from your local council. I reckon this place keeps people off the streets and discourages rioting.


----------



## kedab (19 Aug 2011)




----------



## cycleruk (19 Aug 2011)

Admin said:


> I just want to say *a really big thank you to all of you* for coming here day after day, posting and chatting, and making the whole thing happen.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work - it really is appreciated.
> 
> ...



i think it should be people like me saying this


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (30 Aug 2011)

As a newbie, it's excellent! Very friendly and informative and currently my first port of call after turning on my pc! Brilliant news to hear it's being run well and even in a self sufficient way. 

Here's to many more years!


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Sep 2011)

Is it too late to offer you a tenner for 51% of your idea and take it on dragons den?

Thought so, but well done and good luck


----------



## xxmimixx (4 Sep 2011)

Well done


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Sep 2011)

Well done. I'm currently spending more time on here than a certain other place which can be ever so fraught at times. Maybe one of the best things I can say about you is that I've hardly noticed your presence.

Keep up the good work.

There's some very helpful interesting folk on here.


----------



## e-rider (15 Sep 2011)

no probs - I'll probably come back tomorrow too


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (15 Sep 2011)

A wonderful achievement few attained.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (19 Oct 2011)

Well done Shaun, your efforts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shaun (19 Oct 2011)

Keeps me out of trouble ... lol


----------



## The Jogger (19 Oct 2011)

Nice one, it's a great place to be........


----------



## Fletch456 (20 Oct 2011)

Admin said:


> Give over - I'm just the oily rag man - YOU LOT make CC what it is.
> 
> Seriously, thanks you all for your continued support and commitment ... it makes CC what it is - a fantastic community and a great place to hang around.
> 
> ...



Aww youre a modest, lovely fella! Without the many it may not be here but without you it also wouldnt be here Shaun!

A big *THANK YOU.*


----------



## jay clock (20 Oct 2011)

I emailed Shaun a few weeks back and offered a donation which he REFUSED on the basis his costs were covered.

Shaun where do you live so if I ever come past I can take you out for a drink/meal?


----------



## Shaun (21 Oct 2011)

jay clock said:


> Shaun where do you live so if I ever come past I can take you out for a drink/meal?



Well, if you ever come up to Hull .... be prepared to have your wallet emptied if you take me anywhere near a cake shop ...  

No, seriously, just keep coming to CC and posting. That's what makes me happy.  

(Which should be much easier and more fun with the new software - I'm getting quite excited about getting it into use ... not long now ...  )


----------



## snorri (21 Oct 2011)

Admin said:


> (Which should be much easier and more fun with the new software - I'm getting quite excited about getting it into use ... not long now ...  )


Easier and more fun, sounds good, I haven't the energy for much more fun,. but easier as well so I'll cope. 


Thank you Shaun, looking forward to the new version.


----------

